# is this to tight?



## devilfrog (Jan 7, 2010)

We took our first cuttings tonight, they are all 3 to 5 inches tall, and not thick, just the stem and a couple leaves. Once they root, we are going to veg them for 3 weeks and then flower for 9 weeks in 1 gallon grow bags.  
Question- When its all said and done, will one plant site per 8inch by 8inch area, be to much?  Thanks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2010)

most likely not enough unless you lolipop them


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 7, 2010)

Im not sure....
I cant imagine a little 4 inch cutting with a couple of leaves on it, being vegged 3 weeks (after roots show), having enough branch growth for lollipop pruning?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 7, 2010)

I use at least 1'sq at the smallest..and that gets tight sometimes, thats just growing one main...alot depends on the strain and wether your going to prune it some before you flower...8"x8" is pretty tight


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 7, 2010)

bubba kush by ghs co. indica dominant
I cant imagine this little 4 inch cutting with 3 weeks of veg after rooting, and then flowering 8 to 9 weeks, when done is going to incompass a whole sq ft.  
you think it will grow out that much?


----------



## BBFan (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello there devilfrog!

If you have your set-up properly dialed in, it will definitely be too tight imho.

I think if you want to keep them in that small an area (8" x 8") you may want to go straight to 12/12 once they've rooted.

Like I said, it's about your set-up.

Good luck to you!  Sounds like you're already on your way.  Post up some pics once they get going.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

Bubba/Kush will grow out that much, no problem IME


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 7, 2010)

depending on method of growing & strain you could end up w/ small bushes even w/ a 2-3wk veg of a clone. alot of ppl flower clones a @ 8-10" & have a 2' plant no problem. kush plants are no exception to this statement. if you want a sog then 12/12 from moment they are showing good roots.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> bubba kush by ghs co. indica dominant
> I cant imagine this little 4 inch cutting with 3 weeks of veg after rooting, and then flowering 8 to 9 weeks, when done is going to incompass a whole sq ft.
> you think it will grow out that much?



_*"I cannot imagine..."  *_You have said this twice, so... *YES, we (all) believe that they are going to encompass MORE than a sq ft.*  Indicas can get bushy.  

Why are you even contemplating squeezing them in there like that?  _More plants *do not* mean more yield.  _Basically your light and space (and other growing factors) are going to determine your yield, not the number of plants you have in there.  How large is your space, what size/type of lighting do you have, what medium and nutes are you using, what is your ventilation set up, what pH are you running, ppms...?  All these things will ultimately contribute to your yield.  There is no reason to cram a bunch of plants into a small space--you will not end up with more bud.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 7, 2010)

What THG says is true, I have 6 plants in a 4'x4' area, and I will harvest the same as if I were to put 12 smaller plants in a SOG type grow...my lights and the strain are going to dictate what I yeild....I'm hoping for 1gram/watt...but I have yet to see that.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 7, 2010)

method....  fox farms soil, 1 gallon bags, 400 w metal halide for veg, 400 w hps for flower,  temp is 80 degrees, humidity is low, fans circulating air, strict water/nutrient schedule

I still cant imagine that a little 3 inch clone vegged for three weeks will blow up greater than a 12 inch diameter after being flowered.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 7, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> _*"I cannot imagine..." *_You have said this twice, so... *YES, we (all) believe that they are going to encompass MORE than a sq ft.* Indicas can get bushy.
> 
> Why are you even contemplating squeezing them in there like that? _More plants *do not* mean more yield. _Basically your light and space (and other growing factors) are going to determine your yield, not the number of plants you have in there. How large is your space, what size/type of lighting do you have, what medium and nutes are you using, what is your ventilation set up, what pH are you running, ppms...? All these things will ultimately contribute to your yield. There is no reason to cram a bunch of plants into a small space--you will not end up with more bud.


 

I cannot imagine first of all, and secondly I thought that a plant that is 4 inchs in diameter and then flowered wont get much bigger than 8 inchs in diameter.  More plants do equal more yield, provided there is room inbetween, that is why I am asking.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> I cannot imagine first of all, and secondly I thought that a plant that is 4 inchs in diameter and then flowered wont get get much bigger than 8 inchs in diameter.  More plants do equal more yield, provided there is room inbetween, that is why I am asking.



IMO I think you should be asking your self where the resource section is so that you can do a whole bunch more reading. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396

You cannot image, but we can, we have grown before.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks buddy 
we looked there, in reference books, other forums, and a google search but not a whole lot on plant diameter finishing from 4" 3 week old clone, but thanks for the suggestion!
and I cant imagine why so many of you Somas and Jorge C's are as accomadating to new people like me.  
thanks for insulting me, Imagine that


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 7, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> I cannot imagine first of all, and secondly I thought that a plant that is 4 inchs in diameter and then flowered wont get get much bigger than 8 inchs in diameter.  More plants do equal more yield, provided there is room inbetween, that is why I am asking.



You have to remember that after they root you are going to veg for 3 weeks, and also account for about 3 weeks +- for stretch in the first stages of flowering, and then an additional 6 weeks of packing on weight. Give it a whirl and see what happens.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 7, 2010)

You could tie them down some to help keep the stretch under check, but either way there is about 6 weeks +- of vertical growth.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey D-Frog, 

I think what's being said is that no one has tried this before and they're skeptical.  I agree with Ozzy, if you pop them, why not?  If they start shoving too much, yank some of those sisters outta there.  Why not try it?  Life ain't nuthin but research anyway. 

Only problem I'd consider would be watering all those 1 gallon bags.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 7, 2010)

Godspeedchucka
Thanks, that sounds good, I think we are going to keep them trimmed back to a 8 inch diameter the whole way thru.  We have 1 gallon bags that are 6"x6" and we were thinking of putting 25 of them under a 400w, so with one every 8"x8", the complete grow area will be 40"x40".  worst case scenario, the inside plants can be rotated with the outside lights every so often.  What do you think?


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 7, 2010)

Pencilhead
Thats sounds good too, plus I could get some cfls for the overflow, maybe rotate them in out under the hps.  what did you mean about the watering?
Thanks


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 7, 2010)

I have done it before and it worked, but make sure you have good ventilation; ESPECIALLY when they are getting close to finishing, you don't want budrot.You can prune off some lower branches and have a small fan blowing under the plants and another fan blowing over the tops. Don't cut fan leaves off just tie them to the side a little bit. Any internodes that are growing tall should be tied down a little bit. Are you topping them before they go into flower? You can get away with stressing the plant out "some" in the first 3 +- weeks of flower but after that be careful what you do or they could pop nuts on ya. I am not familiar with the strain. Was the mother plant short and bushy? I think it can be done, but you may have to extend your veg a week or two in order to get them trained properly, however, you may not have too.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 7, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> Godspeedchucka
> Thanks, that sounds good, I think we are going to keep them trimmed back to a 8 inch diameter the whole way thru. We have 1 gallon bags that are 6"x6" and we were thinking of putting 25 of them under a 400w, so with one every 8"x8", *the complete grow area will be 40"x40*". worst case scenario, the inside plants can be rotated with the outside lights every so often. What do you think?


 
That's an awful big space for 1- 400 watt bulb.  My space is smaller than that (10 sq. feet) and I use 2- 400 watt units.  The most plants I've gotten in there was 8- and it was very crowded.

The statement earlier regarding more plants doesn't equal more yield is true.  You're asking a lot from that one bulb.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 7, 2010)

It isn't too big of an area for it; generally they say 3' x 3' for a 400w and he is only going over that by just over 1 sqft. 

Before you count your chickens devilfrog, do you have 25 clones rooted and ready to go? You may end up with a few dying off......

Edit: After reading GHS description of the bubba kush, you may actually be able to pull it off; maybe not all 25 but pretty close if you can keep the side branching under control. If time isn't an issue though, I would veg and train 6 of the best clones and flower them; believe it or not you will end up with less issues and a better yield.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 7, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> That's an awful big space for 1- 400 watt bulb. My space is smaller than that (10 sq. feet) and I use 2- 400 watt units. The most plants I've gotten in there was 8- and it was very crowded.
> 
> The statement earlier regarding more plants doesn't equal more yield is true. You're asking a lot from that one bulb.


 
uggggh......
bbfan, more sites does equal more yield, provided they got the room to grow, get light, and air,  that is why I started the thread, I am trying to determine how many 1 gal bags I can squeeze under a 400, in a sog, and still have those 3 elements!   

40"x40" equals 3ft 4inchs x 3ft 4inchs, I am sure that a 400w will light that up nicely, and I wont be asking to much from one bulb, as I said allready, I will rotate the perimeter plants with the inside plants, every so often.

Thank you for the input


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 7, 2010)

My flowering area that is illuminated and I use is 2.5' x 4' and I can comfortably flower 6 plants in 3 gallon containers.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 7, 2010)

godspeedsuckah
we took 72 cuttings, with the hopes of 25 being successful.  I have been practicing with tomato plants, with no problems.  I use moist rock wool, cloning gel, and zip lock freezer bags.  The humidity is dripping on the inside of the bag.  I open the bag every couple of hours to let it get fresh air.  If they dont take in 2 weeks, I will try again.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds good. I would give it a try and see what happens; worse case scenario you may have to pull some out if it is too cramped.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> thanks buddy
> we looked there, in reference books, other forums, and a google search but not a whole lot on plant diameter finishing from 4" 3 week old clone, but thanks for the suggestion!
> and I cant imagine why so many of you Somas and Jorge C's are as accomadating to new people like me.
> thanks for insulting me, Imagine that




All I am saying is you had a few experience growers already tell you that Bubba/Kush will grow out of the sq/ft you have allowed and you refuse to listen to them.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm going to say this one more time, and this is the reason that people are getting irritated with you, because you come on here and ask a question, and when you hear something other than what you want to hear, you can't believe it.  Well Believe it, the people who are telling you this know it, because we have grown.  Your area/light will yeild the same wether you have 4 big plants or 14 little plants...more bud sites does not equal more weight it equals bore buds, that will be much smaller than if you limited them to a certain amount.  Have you heard of 1gram per watt?  If you have a 400w light, you will (if you are an ACE grower) yeild 400 grams, thats assuming that you have killer genetics that can produce 1 gram/watt, and your skills as a grower allow you to accomplish this.  If you don't want to hear the truth, this is probably not the site for you, people are not just going to tell you what you want.  You may be able to get all those plants in that tight space, but your yeild will be no better than if you grew 4 or 6 in there, and alot more work moving and watering 20 bags, vs 6 ...good luck to you, you might want to listen to whoever told you to do a little more reading.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 7, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> uggggh......
> bbfan, more sites does equal more yield, provided they got the room to grow, get light, and air, that is why I started the thread, I am trying to determine how many 1 gal bags I can squeeze under a 400, in a sog, and still have those 3 elements!
> 
> 40"x40" equals 3ft 4inchs x 3ft 4inchs, I am sure that a 400w will light that up nicely, and I wont be asking to much from one bulb, as I said allready, I will rotate the perimeter plants with the inside plants, every so often.
> ...


 
a 600w would be better for a 3x3 area


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 7, 2010)

You should'nt take these guys opinions and/or advice as an insult... the standard is 1' square minimum for 1 plant. No offense but the type of folks that choose to push those limits are 'generally' not the ones asking questions.

No one is insulting you.. look at it like this, a 'real friend' will tell you if you have a booger hangin out of your nose... hope your pickin' up what I'm puttin' down  goodluck.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks turkeyneck


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I'm going to say this one more time, and this is the reason that people are getting irritated with you, because you come on here and ask a question, and when you hear something other than what you want to hear, you can't believe it. Well Believe it, the people who are telling you this know it, because we have grown. Your area/light will yeild the same wether you have 4 big plants or 14 little plants...more bud sites does not equal more weight it equals bore buds, that will be much smaller than if you limited them to a certain amount. Have you heard of 1gram per watt? If you have a 400w light, you will (if you are an ACE grower) yeild 400 grams, thats assuming that you have killer genetics that can produce 1 gram/watt, and your skills as a grower allow you to accomplish this. If you don't want to hear the truth, this is probably not the site for you, people are not just going to tell you what you want. You may be able to get all those plants in that tight space, but your yeild will be no better than if you grew 4 or 6 in there, and alot more work moving and watering 20 bags, vs 6 ...good luck to you, you might want to listen to whoever told you to do a little more reading.


 
I cant imagine why people are irritated with me, if they no likey, then no comma in my thread! very simple, see how that works!  Actually I think 1 gal bags will take less water than a 5 gal bucket, and maybe even less time? hmmmmmm?  but regardless I will be sure to get permission from my mommy to be late for class, since its gonna take all of 5 extra minutes! I dont know about you, but for me, dumping water on a plant does not take that long. I dont think you have to be an ACE to grow, I had no knowledge, and was able to grow a pretty healthy donor plant with no problem!  Once the cuttings take they will go in their new homes and veg for 3 weeks, to be flowered for 8, so if I get 25 plants under the 400w and they make 16 grams each, thats mets your criteria of 1 g per watt! and guess what friend, I aint no's "ACE"!  So would you like to talk down to me some more? AS far as workload is concerned, who said anyone is moving 20 bags?  Can you show me where that appears??   As far as reading goes, heres my original question, (once again) it was.... is a 8"x8" to tight when starting with 3 to 5 inch cuttings, vegging 3 weeks and flowering 8.  But if you would of done some reading you would have seen that I searched, were I searched and what I came up with! Thats why I got on the subject of plant finishing diameters, because I couldnt find it, so thats why I asked the forum! But hey your right, maybe I should read more, like more threads like yours, that are negative and irritate me! hey thanks for stopping by!  GOD bless


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 8, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> I cant imagine why people are irritated with me, if they no likey, then no comma in my thread! very simple, see how that works!  Actually I think 1 gal bags will take less water than a 5 gal bucket, and maybe even less time? hmmmmmm?  but regardless I will be sure to get permission from my teacher to be late for class, since its gonna take all of 5 extra minutes! I dont know about you, but for me, dumping water on a plant does not take that long. I dont think you have to be an ACE to grow, I had no knowledge, and was able to grow a pretty healthy donor plant with no problem!  Once the cuttings take they will go in their new homes and veg for 3 weeks, to be flowered for 8, so if I get 25 plants under the 400w and they make 16 grams each thats mets your criteria! and guess what friend, I aint no's "ACE"! AS far as workload is concerned, who said anyone is moving 20 bags?  Can you show me where that appears??   As far as reading goes, my original question, (once again) was how much of diameter will plants finish with when starting with 3 to 5 inch cuttings, vegging 3 weeks and flowering 8.  But if you would of done some reading you would seen that I searched, were I searched and what happenend! Maybe I should read more, like threads like yours, that are negative? hey thanks for stopping by!  GOD bless



:huh: :huh: :yay: :rant: damn, LF, he told you! lol:bong::bong:


----------



## warfish (Jan 8, 2010)

The title of this post is in the form of a question.  Every answer you have gotten has been that you have a bad plan, yet you are going to go ahead with it anyway.  I only wonder why you are posting it in the form of a question and not stating it as a fact that you are going to do this.  There has been no deterring you from what you already had your mind set to do.  The frustration of the members comes because you ASKED them what they thought and then told them there opinions do not matter to you.  Do not ask if you have no intentions of listening.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> AS far as workload is concerned, who said anyone is moving 20 bags?


 


			
				devilfrog said:
			
		

> the inside plants can be rotated with the outside lights every so often.


 


			
				devilfrog said:
			
		

> Once the cuttings take they will go in their new homes and veg for 3 weeks, to be flowered for 8, so if I get 25 plants under the 400w and they make 16 grams each, thats mets your criteria of 1 g per watt! and guess what friend, I aint no's "ACE"!


 
Taking into account the dry end product losing 75% weight through moisture loss you will end up with 100gm.

Thats 0.25gm per watt.



			
				devilfrog said:
			
		

> I cant imagine why people are irritated with me


 

I have no idea either.

eace:


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> The title of this post is in the form of a question. Every answer you have gotten has been that you have a bad plan, yet you are going to go ahead with it anyway. I only wonder why you are posting it in the form of a question and not stating it as a fact that you are going to do this. There has been no deterring you from what you already had your mind set to do. The frustration of the members comes because you ASKED them what they thought and then told them there opinions do not matter to you. Do not ask if you have no intentions of listening.


 
no, no, not really, its not that at all, I allready took the suggestion of 2 members, one was concerning pulling plants, in which I said, yes great idea, I could even use cheaper lighting on the overflow vs. pitching.  Then there was the pruning and tieing down to a 8 inch diameter, which I said I was going to do!  So NO fishy friend your wrong. So sorry.  I dont care about other members frustration, when they are making statements like go read some more, when they havent even read the thread in front of them! Kinda like what you have done, or you would have seen where I was going to do what those people suggested!   Please show me where as you say, "there opinions do not matter to you".  I do have intentions of listening, as Im going to trim the plant sites to fit 8 inch centers, as...... get this....... it will blow your mind; with the "intention of listening".   take care, God bless


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Taking into account the dry end product losing 75% weight through moisture loss you will end up with 100gm.
> 
> Thats 0.25gm per watt.
> 
> ...


 
since you quoted me, you didnt read it, did you?  did it say anything about moving 20 plants in the quote?   hmmmm? it said moving the perimeter plants with the middle plants.......... every so often!  like 5 at a time!  Something else, even if I was humping 20 plants up mount mf'er, who cares!  quote that.  

ok, tell me since you have your magic ball on, how many of my clones are going to take?  I shouldnt say 16 g's a bud sickle, it could be less, and guess what, it could be, wait, wait, wait.......... alot more! take care, God Bless
:heart: 
Im beginning to sense discension amongst the ranks, and a hope for failure.  lol


----------



## warfish (Jan 8, 2010)

The people in front of you repeatedly suggested that you give your plants much more room, shrug.  Not sure what your talking about anymore at all, I honestly think your just frustrated at this point.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2010)

You have some very experienced growers giving advice in your thread DF and all you seem to be doing is sticking your fingers up to them saying you know best.

Come back in 3-4 months and show your results.

I have not seen anyone disrespect or try to humiliate you.

You came asking for help and that is what you are getting, if you cant see that, then so be it.

eace:


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

:heart: :heart: 





			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You have some very experienced growers giving advice in your thread DF and all you seem to be doing is sticking your fingers up to them saying you know best.
> 
> Come back in 3-4 months and show your results.
> 
> ...


 
Ok show me where, please, I would like to see were Im sticking fingers. No, I think Im sticking my fist in their mouth when they say crap like read some more, when they havent even read the post in front of them.  If you read the post you will see where, I say....  "I cant imagine", not that I didnt believe, and no, I have not seen anyone disrespect or humilate, so I dont no were you came up with that.  
by the way...  Help is defined as what to you?
would it be, being told to reference the resource section?


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> The people in front of you repeatedly suggested that you give your plants much more room, shrug. Not sure what your talking about anymore at all, I honestly think your just frustrated at this point.


 
no not really, Im stoned, frustrated is when your in Somalia, its 110 degrees in the shade, and your wearing full gear, with 10 year old kids waiving ak47's in your direction  (not serious seeds or lowryder ak47's, more like the ones that send 7.62 mm pieces of steel at you at a high rate of speed), and being told not to lay down fire, until being shot at, thats frustration

No people cant imagine why Im growing in 8 inch centers


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL...I guess thats what I get for trying to help, I wasn't trying to tick you off dude...just trying to answer the questions you asked...and explain why people might get frustrated...knock yourself out man...by the way I was in Somalia in 93..I know exactly what your talkin about


I'm through with answering any questions you may have...you aren't looking for answers your looking for someone to cosign your lame ideas...sounds to me like someone needs to take their meds.  Good Bye, God Bless


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> LOL...I guess thats what I get for trying to help, I wasn't trying to tick you off dude...just trying to answer the questions you asked...and explain why people might get frustrated...knock yourself out man...by the way I was in Somalia in 93..I know exactly what your talkin about
> 
> 
> I'm through with answering any questions you may have...you aren't looking for answers your looking for someone to cosign your lame ideas...sounds to me like someone needs to take their meds. Good Bye, God Bless


 
hmmm? trying to help? would that be help in the form of telling me I need meds? lame ideas? I guess sog is a lame idea? You didnt tick me off hambone, it takes alot to get me ticked off. Why yes, I am looking for answers, but Im being told to take meds, that didnt quit answer my plant finishing diameter question. who were you with in 93? 1st CEB Alpha Company errrrrr!  San Mateo
Sounds like someone needs to hit the rack, night night
Good bye, God bless you, and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

the only reason I said any of these things about takeing your meds etc, is because of the attitude you gave me and other members of this forum, for trying to help you...trying to grow sea of green in an 8"x8" =lame...night night...remf


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> the only reason I said any of these things about takeing your meds etc, is because of the attitude you gave me and other members of this forum, for trying to help you...trying to grow sea of green in an 8"x8" =lame...night night...remf


 
why is it lame? they will be trimmed back to a 8" diameter, just going for budsicles here!  by the way thanks for the support!
attitude, no attitude, just defending myself when people tell me to take meds, attitude would be were you get seeds.  trying to help me?  is your help in the form of saying my question is lame? 

maybe your help was this,(in your own words),  "maybe you should listen to whoever told you to go read some more".  Now that was some serious help, in fact, I bet if you looked up help in the dictionary, it would say, go read some more!

were you in the suck or were you a dog?
night night dont let the bed bugs bite


----------



## BBFan (Jan 8, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> more sites does equal more yield, provided they got the room to grow, get light, and air, that is why I started the thread, I am trying to determine how many 1 gal bags I can squeeze under a 400, in a sog, and still have those 3 elements!


 
You have answered your own question here. "Provided they got the room to grow, get light, and air..."

You will not have these elements in the conditions you describe. Whether you want to believe or imagine it or not.




			
				devilfrog said:
			
		

> 40"x40" equals 3ft 4inchs x 3ft 4inchs, *I am sure that a 400w will light that up nicely*, and I wont be asking to much from one bulb, as I said allready, I will rotate the perimeter plants with the inside plants, every so often.


 
And I am sure it won't. 40" x 40" equals just over 11 square feet. And while a 400 watt hps can put out an initial 50,000 lumens, it is still insufficient to light your space (research "inverse square law"). I am speaking from first hand experience, not conjecture or supposition. You will simply not be able to get your light close enough to provide adequate lumens for maximum growth. Again, I am not imagining this- it is from first hand experience.

I attempted to do what you are doing with some differences. I did it in 10 square feet under 2-400 watt bulbs with 10 clones that were initially about 8" when cut (larger than yours, but not really in footprint). They rooted in 10 days. I vegged them for a little over 2 weeks. This pic is at about 4 weeks flower and is just under 1 square foot in space- I could not have fit any more plants in my space and still have allowed for effective air flow. Passive air intake at the bottom, ducted (outside grow room) fan driven intake at canopy. 2 exhausts, 1 at canopy, 1 at lights. Final harvest yield was under .4 gram per watt. Not my best effort but about as much as I could hope for under the conditions provided.  More plants would not have yielded any more final weight.

View attachment 146811


Bottom line Devilfrog- you can absolutely fit 25 plants in 11 square feet under a 400 watt light. And that sounds like that is exactly what you are going to do. So just do it.

The membership here, while we all may do a little bragging now and then, really has no other motivation than to try and help by sharing our experiences. I will not try to offer you advice. Some very talented, respected, and experienced growers have already offered you suggestions and insight. 

Do your grow, post your results, and prove them wrong. Good luck to you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> uggggh......
> bbfan, more sites does equal more yield, provided they got the room to grow, get light, and air,  that is why I started the thread, I am trying to determine how many 1 gal bags I can squeeze under a 400, in a sog, and still have those 3 elements!



You are simply wrong.  Your light and space is going to produce x number of grams.  Throwing more plants in there WILL NOT increase your yield.

People are irritated with you because you ask advise, you get the same answer from a number of experienced growers and you argue.  Go ahead, do it your way.  But do not come in here asking newby questions, argue with experienced growers, and not expect to irritate some.  You are acting like a 12 year old.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 8, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> I dont think you have to be an ACE to grow, I had no knowledge, and was able to grow a pretty healthy donor plant with no problem!


 
Compared to what?

Listen:

Plants TRIPLE in size, thats if your lucky they dont quadruple.
If you cram that many plants into a small spacde you are asking for the following problems; Mold, Bugs, ugly plants and loss of canopy control.

If your room is tiny, andf you only have 1 400, I would pernonally grow 6 plants, in 3 gallon squares.

If your room is overcrowded and under regulated, meaning without supplimental co2 (A sysyem, not dry ice or yeast) your plants are going to stretch right up to your lights.

More plants DO NOT mean more yeilds.
I have managed to cover a 13' x 13' with 24 plants.

....used to cram 54 in that space and I get more now than before.


Class dismissed.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 8, 2010)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Compared to what?
> 
> Listen:
> 
> ...


 
i have to agree, what im working with in a 3x3 with only a 400watt. its alittle cramped and a 600 would of been better but i would have to recommend that too. or you could go with 4, 5 gallon plants in there for good results. more plants dont mean better yelids and rather have 2 great plants than 15 small ones


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> You have answered your own question here. "Provided they got the room to grow, get light, and air..."
> 
> No didnt answer the question friend, because if you go back and read, the question is 8"x8" to tight? meaning will they have those three elements in that area. see how that works, coloring books can be fun!
> 
> ...


 
 why thank you


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are simply wrong. Your light and space is going to produce x number of grams. Throwing more plants in there WILL NOT increase your yield.
> 
> People are irritated with you because you ask advise, you get the same answer from a number of experienced growers and you argue. Go ahead, do it your way. But do not come in here asking newby questions, argue with experienced growers, and not expect to irritate some. You are acting like a 12 year old.


 
 ahhh..... I imagine it will, see one plant that is 1 ft tall, makes x amount of weight, add 1 more plant and it becomes x + x2 = more weight!
Imagine that!
acting like a 12 year old? is that like coming in my post and telling me to do it your way, and if I dont I wont succeed?  or would it just be calling someone juvenille, because they dont agree with you!  Dont care if people are irritated, as I have said before, you no likey me's post, then no comma in! See how that works sweetheart!
thanks for stopping by, and it seems your the 12 year old for resorting to personal insults.
God bless


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Compared to what?
> 
> Listen:
> 
> ...


Classs not dismissed, just because you dont like what I have to say, doesnt mean you have to resort to calling me a young man, seeing how you dont know my age, I think it only extenuates your ignorance.  
For another time! Im doing a SOG! so yes more plants do equal more yield!

Now I hear the bell!


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i have to agree, what im working with in a 3x3 with only a 400watt. its alittle cramped and a 600 would of been better but i would have to recommend that too. or you could go with 4, 5 gallon plants in there for good results. more plants dont mean better yelids and rather have 2 great plants than 15 small ones


 
ok I will do a sog with 10 gal pots, are u kidding?


----------



## warfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, at least your child like ways are keeping me entertained for now.  Thank you, devilfrog.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> ahhh..... I imagine it will, see one plant that is 1 ft tall, makes x amount of weight, add 1 more plant and it becomes x + x2 = more weight!
> Imagine that!
> acting like a 12 year old? is that like coming in my post and telling me to do it your way, and if I dont I wont succeed? or would it just be calling someone juvenille, because they dont agree with you! Dont care if people are irritated, as I have said before, you no likey me's post, then no comma in! See how that works sweetheart!
> thanks for stopping by, and it seems your the 12 year old
> God bless


 
Devil.


Read this really really well.

If you enter another persons home would you talk like this?

If you do then you will know what a boot up your ash feels like as you hit the road.

You just seriously insulted a MOD, they are guardians of this arena we as guests play in.

That is really wrong.

You have a serious attitude problem, you have to sort yourself out before growing MJ becuase MJ is not the cure for what you have eating you inside.

I hope you find what is eluding you.

eace:


----------



## Tact (Jan 8, 2010)

LMAO, nice rep Devil. I never knew the red bars could up as high as the green bars!


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 8, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> ok I will do a sog with 10 gal pots, are u kidding?


 
when did i say to do sog, or use 10 gallon pots. i just recommended what i know from first hand experiance would work. 6 smaller 3 gallon plants, or 4 larger, 5 gallon plants

*why did you come here for help if all your going to do is disagree with everything people are telling you. just go away and do it your own way, why even come here if your just going to ignore the advice and do it anyways. makes no sense to me*


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 8, 2010)

and also more plants DO NOT MEAN MORE YIELD
 you could grow 50 plants like this but not even come close to a normal sized plant. but since you have 50 of them itll be all good


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

I realized last night that this man, acting like a child, wanted nothing more than for some one to give him an "atta boy". when he didn't get what he wanted he threw his little temper tantrum...do like we do with the other children and leave him to his fit, and hopefully he will go away to play with all of his little pint sized plants.  He won't last long on this site with an attitude of a 4 yr old.  If he doesn't grow up soon, I'm sure one of the MODS will give him the boot.  Save your breath with this one he already seems to think he knows better than all of us.  Puff it amazes me to why someone comes on here and asks a question, and then cries like a baby when he doesn't hear what he wants...unfortunately it happens quite a bit.  Ignore him and maybe he will pick up his toys and go home.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> Well, at least your child like ways are keeping me entertained for now. Thank you, devilfrog.


 
Please show me where I am being childlike, it seems going against the grain, labels one child like.  Thats intelligent


----------



## warfish (Jan 8, 2010)

I was going to respond to this but I have decided that I will no longer lower myself to your argumentative level.  
Best of luck in your grow.


----------



## zem (Jan 8, 2010)

DF you need to keep em small to make a successful SOG. when i first started growing i chose to do SOG and i did too many plants from seed and vegged em for too long. at the time i wasnt as lucky as you are and no one picked up on it until i was 1month into flowering and everyone told me then that i have overcrowded my room and i ended up with stems and pistils! not few budsites to smoke, no, just stem and pistils! so consider yourself lucky to have gotten this advice from these people, you can do SOG but you need to know what you're doing, you cant keep em vegging as long as you want and expect them to somehow grow you a bush of buds, good luck


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Devil.
> 
> 
> Read this really really well.
> ...


 

read this and read this really well.....  entering someone elses house, well lets see here, this is a post I started, I never insulted anyone, I just said I cant imagine, and people wanted to tear into me by stating, negative personal comments directed at me, so dont preach to me your riderict about coming into someone elses home, before you read what others are doing in this very thread,   comments like a boot in the rear, wow, practice what you preach,  what mod got insulted and where?  please point it out, and why in the hell if a mod feels insulted its the unforgiveable sin, but yet its totally ok to insult me?   does someone have anymore right to be respected because they have the little world title of moderator, thats funny, why dont you go down to the inner city and tell that to the poor and improvished, Im a moderator and deserve more repect than you, let me know how that boot up the rear feels.  I merely started this thread with the question of how many plants for a given area, I had 2 memebers give me alternatives, which answered my question, yet people feel they have to come into a thread I started and retalliate because they feel, Im not accepting their almighty opinion. 
no you have an attitude problem, Im fine, Im going to go look at a new house today and Im excited! I think your attitude towards me is well documented in your post.  I have found whats eluding me, its imagining all of those beautiful bud sicels packed in that little area!  Crammed, 25 plants under a 400w! 
Take care God Bless
next......


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> DF you need to keep em small to make a successful SOG. when i first started growing i chose to do SOG and i did too many plants from seed and vegged em for too long. at the time i wasnt as lucky as you are and no one picked up on it until i was 1month into flowering and everyone told me then that i have overcrowded my room and i ended up with stems and pistils! not few budsites to smoke, no, just stem and pistils! so consider yourself lucky to have gotten this advice from these people, you can do SOG but you need to know what you're doing, you cant keep em vegging as long as you want and expect them to somehow grow you a bush of buds, good luck


 
hey thanks, I appreciate that, I will be sure to keep the area lean


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> I was going to respond to this but I have decided that I will no longer lower myself to your argumentative level.
> Best of luck in your grow.


 
Hey thanks for the luck, not really argueing the growing comments, just the cool stuff like.... go read more, Im a child, take meds, and a boot in the asz, all because I couldnt imagine a scenario.
welcome to mp, where if you disagree with someone, you get slammed, wow thats real nice, real nice.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> Well, at least your child like ways are keeping me entertained for now. Thank you, devilfrog.


 
yeah I guess not agreeing with others makes me a child, gee thanks, and good luck to you


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

Tact said:
			
		

> LMAO, nice rep Devil. I never knew the red bars could up as high as the green bars!


 
yes its seems that is what happens here, if you dont agree with others, 
maybe if I went around saying green mojo for you, and Im pulling up a chair, basically stroking egos, I would be all green!
what a joke


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> when did i say to do sog, or use 10 gallon pots. i just recommended what i know from first hand experiance would work. 6 smaller 3 gallon plants, or 4 larger, 5 gallon plants
> 
> *why did you come here for help if all your going to do is disagree with everything people are telling you. just go away and do it your own way, why even come here if your just going to ignore the advice and do it anyways. makes no sense to me*


 
no I havent disagreed with everyone, you would see that if you read the the entire post, but its just easier to jump on the bandwagon and start slamming me isnt it?  shame on you! 
ah, and once again I came here for advise, and guess what, I got it, and you know what else.... Im gonna use it, does that makey sense??


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> and also more plants DO NOT MEAN MORE YIELD
> you could grow 50 plants like this but not even come close to a normal sized plant. but since you have 50 of them itll be all good



it will!  great! thanks puffin, then  I will keep to my crammed sog plan!
take care and thats a nice plant!


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I realized last night that this man, acting like a child, wanted nothing more than for some one to give him an "atta boy". when he didn't get what he wanted he threw his little temper tantrum...do like we do with the other children and leave him to his fit, and hopefully he will go away to play with all of his little pint sized plants. He won't last long on this site with an attitude of a 4 yr old. If he doesn't grow up soon, I'm sure one of the MODS will give him the boot. Save your breath with this one he already seems to think he knows better than all of us. Puff it amazes me to why someone comes on here and asks a question, and then cries like a baby when he doesn't hear what he wants...unfortunately it happens quite a bit. Ignore him and maybe he will pick up his toys and go home.


 
Say... who were you with in 93? did you go into rwanda, behran, or mogadishu

where was the child, was it the person who resorted to telling me to take meds?  If you read the entire thread, you will see where 2 people made great suggestions for me, and that they didnt agree with what I wanted, so your statement of atta boy is........... ah, wrong!
So that you are further brought up to speed, Im not throwing a temper tantrum, Im laughing at how some of the people of this community like to gang up on people with different ideals.  It seems that you are upset, having a temper tantrum, with the proof being in the comments you are directing at me.
The Mods give me a boot, gee, that only further strengthens my previous statement!  Attitude of a 4 year old, thats classic, I disagree with you, so therefor I am 4 years of old! Thats good stuff
I got my toys in hand, They are my grow bags, and cuttings, as a matter of fact I have marked one the bags with a marker, it reads much love from legalize freedom, with a big smiley face!   I am gonna go cry some more now, when I go look at this 3800 sq ft home, if I get it, then I will have plenty of room for my pint sized plants!   Who's the 4 year old?

next.......


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 8, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> Classs not dismissed, just because you dont like what I have to say, doesnt mean you have to resort to calling me a young man, seeing how you dont know my age, I think it only extenuates your ignorance.
> For another time! Im doing a SOG! so yes more plants do equal more yield!
> 
> Now I hear the bell!


 
Interesting...

Sea of green huh?

What do you think 24 plants under 5 600's looks like?
A pond?

I will deliver my point yet again:

Last grow: 54 plants
Current: 24 plants

Same sq footage. Same canopy. Same Density of budsites. Better yield.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Interesting...
> 
> Sea of green huh?
> 
> ...


 
ok, what did you eat for breakfast?  I will be sure to eat that too.  This is comical, I have directed people from other forums to this post, and they agree that mp has a click of people in it, that like to stroke each others fragile egos, and as soon as you disagree with the borg, you go on the red bar, insults, and threats of being banned list.  What a joke


----------



## BBFan (Jan 8, 2010)

You had 6 people tell you they thought it would be too tight.  You dismissed each and every one of them because they didn't tell you what you wanted to hear.

After all you've grown tomatoes!  Who are we to tell you, right?  Oh, and 1 plant too!  Wow!

Go to those other forums.  Go somewhere where people will tell you only what you want to hear.  If someone disagrees with you or offers you a different perspective, you're the one who starts belittling and making statements as though they were fact.

Just go.  Really simple.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> You had 6 people tell you they thought it would be too tight. You dismissed each and every one of them because they didn't tell you what you wanted to hear.
> 
> After all you've grown tomatoes! Who are we to tell you, right? Oh, and 1 plant too! Wow!
> 
> ...


 
yes and also had 2 people tell me how to rectify the problem! and guess what, it wasnt what I wanted to hear!  but I listened, so try again!  yes I have grown tomatoes, peppers, and herbs, so what, I guess I should be looked down upon because I did not start out as a master marijuana grower, besides were do you get that badge at, I would like to get you one.  

Yes one plant, had 10 seeds, thought I would try one at a time, and got one on the first try, but I guess you want to knock me down for that too?

I will continue to browse other forums, thank you very much.  

no friend I did not belittle anyone, I just said that I cant imagine to certain opinions, and then thats when the insults started, why dont you take the time to read the thread and you will see that!  See im in the United States and we are allowed to disagree with people, usually if done politely, it doesnt amount to much.  But here in cyber land, with the click, well...... forget it.
Pulling up a chair and green mojo for you, strokey strokey.

Why should I go?  its my thread, if you no likey likey, then you should no looky looky. In your words, its that simple, really
take care 

next.......


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey devilfrog, throw up some pics of your flower area and your clones; with some care you could fill it pretty good. I saw somewhere a person did a "stadium" grow with shelving. You could utilize a little more space that way and turn the plants each day. You may not get 25 in there but you may be able to get a few more than if you were to just put them on the floor.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 8, 2010)

*alright.. i may beable to help... i had 8sqft to grow in sir.. i didnt listen to some of the comments made to me.. and what i discovered by not listening to someone who has been there done that.. i hurt my end yeild. ......... this time im going less.... whooo hooo  ya i know .. *
*almost everyone on this site has done things the wrong way or the hard way and figured out how to simplify this prosses into a beautiful hobbie..*
*there are a few rules that have to be followed and applied.. and that are different from growing a house hold plant or garden plant..*
*my advice to you sir is to absorb as much advice as you can from here.. *
*cuz when you screw up or go down the wrong path it ends up costing money.. and this isnt a cheap hobbie..*
*so cramming more into an area will only cause a headace where cutting a couple back to make room will end up in a bigger yeild and better grow..*
*hope this helps and you have a great day sir..*
*LH*


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Hey devilfrog, throw up some pics of your flower area and your clones; with some care you could fill it pretty good. I saw somewhere a person did a "stadium" grow with shelving. You could utilize a little more space that way and turn the plants each day. You may not get 25 in there but you may be able to get a few more than if you were to just put them on the floor.


 
my God man, you read my mind,  I bought some plywood board from homedepot, I was thinking of proping it up at an angle along the sides of the light stand frame, and then anchoring the bottum of the bags with a 2x4 stud, say about 65 degree angle looks good!

Thanks


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *alright.. i may beable to help... i had 8sqft to grow in sir.. i didnt listen to some of the comments made to me.. and what i discovered by not listening to someone who has been there done that.. i hurt my end yeild. ......... this time im going less.... whooo hooo ya i know .. *
> *almost everyone on this site has done things the wrong way or the hard way and figured out how to simplify this prosses into a beautiful hobbie..*
> *there are a few rules that have to be followed and applied.. and that are different from growing a house hold plant or garden plant..*
> *my advice to you sir is to absorb as much advice as you can from here.. *
> ...


 
thanks, just consider me a pioneer, that will find the promised land, where others have failed...... I hope!
I have weighed your words of wisdom, but lately there have not been alot of suggestions, its more insults and threats.

*YOU WILL FAIL BECAUSE YOU WONT JOIN THE BORG!*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 8, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> thanks, just consider me a pioneer, that will find the promised land, where others have failed...... I hope!
> I have weighed your words of wisdom, but lately there have not been alot of suggestions, its more insults and threats.
> 
> *YOU WILL FAIL BECAUSE YOU WONT JOIN THE BORG!*


 
*i dont think i once insulted you but ok we can go with that..  dude i just did a grow where it was 2 TIGHT.. with only 8..  so all i was saying look at it this way.. it just happened to me.. lol but thats ok.. i dont fail.. to be honest ever since i joined this sight ive gotten better.. im sure theres a few people here that might remember me when i first arrived... but thats the past.. because i joined MP..*
*LH....*


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

no you misunderstood,  I told you thanks, and that I weighed your words of wisdom,  the insults are from other people here, I hope that clears it up


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 8, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> no you misunderstood, I told you thanks, and that I weighed your words of wisdom, the insults are from other people here, I hope that clears it up


 
*i didnt think your directing it right at at me.. the others i dont see anything to harsh.. some people get a lil testy after they have explained the same tthing over a million times and always have to argue the situation..*
*you also have to look at the advisers side...  thousands of people day in and day out .. and alot of them arguing situations such as yourselfs..*
*personally i would cut em back and grow em bigger.. it will be much easier to deal with.. less to take off a mother and less mother to have around.. to do it by the book you should only take 1/3 of  the tops of your mom when cloning.. so if your taking 25+ at a time you have to have alot of moms or alot of tops..  when i first came to the site i was as well doin small sog style and about 15 plants when i should have been growing 8.. alos my max height for them was 15" bcuz i got greedy and laid the box down.. when i could have stood it up grew 2-3 and had the same out come if not better.. its my stubberness that hurt me when i started..*
*..*
*LH*


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

thank you for your insight, we will be doing 8" diameter columnar sog grows, from here on out, and we are very very excited, to get cramming!

because.... you can do magic, if your heart desires, you know darn well, how to cast your spell, you can do magic!

yes green mojo for you all as we pull up a chair and stroky stroky

see below for pint sized plants


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 8, 2010)

I like the structure of the plants very much...as much as you may want too later on DONT CUT THE FAN LEAVES OFF...seen it done, done it myself, not a good idea; just tie them aside a little if you even have to at all. Good luck man, I wanna see if you can pull it off. 

My understanding is that you aren't so much looking for yield but more so doing it just to see if you can pull it off. People grow all kinds of things in so many different ways. Just have fun and grow your own smoke and enjoy life. Any technical questions along the way you can find tons of information on here or anywhere online.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I like the structure of the plants very much...as much as you may want too later on DONT CUT THE FAN LEAVES OFF...seen it done, done it myself, not a good idea; just tie them aside a little if you even have to at all. Good luck man, I wanna see if you can pull it off.
> 
> My understanding is that you aren't so much looking for yield but more so doing it just to see if you can pull it off. People grow all kinds of things in so many different ways. Just have fun and grow your own smoke and enjoy life. Any technical questions along the way you can find tons of information on here or anywhere online.


 
Bravo! yes im bored and want to see if we can pull it off.  You have been very helpful, we have decided on the batten down the hatches approach, that you suggested which was tieing them off.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 8, 2010)

You got me interested, good luck!!


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

I cant wait to be successful, thanks for the help.
Cramming her down


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *i didnt think your directing it right at at me.. the others i dont see anything to harsh.. some people get a lil testy after they have explained the same tthing over a million times and always have to argue the situation..*
> *you also have to look at the advisers side... thousands of people day in and day out .. and alot of them arguing situations such as yourselfs..*
> *personally i would cut em back and grow em bigger.. it will be much easier to deal with.. less to take off a mother and less mother to have around.. to do it by the book you should only take 1/3 of the tops of your mom when cloning.. so if your taking 25+ at a time you have to have alot of moms or alot of tops.. when i first came to the site i was as well doin small sog style and about 15 plants when i should have been growing 8.. alos my max height for them was 15" bcuz i got greedy and laid the box down.. when i could have stood it up grew 2-3 and had the same out come if not better.. its my stubberness that hurt me when i started..*
> *..*
> *LH*


 
you didnt see anything to harsh?  hmmmmm? Im a 4 year old, a 12 year old, just leave, take meds, have an attitude, deserve a boot in the rear, and should be banned.  No not harsh, just b.s.  oh dont forget the ever so present red bars! those hurt the most


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 8, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> you didnt see anything to harsh? hmmmmm? Im a 4 year old, a 12 year old, just leave, take meds, have an attitude, deserve a boot in the rear, and should be banned. No not harsh, just b.s. oh dont forget the ever so present red bars! those hurt the most[/quote
> 
> *dont take that up with me lol.. (not to sound rude)*
> *i will be the 1st to tell you it can be done.. but..lol i love the buts... *
> ...


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

Lefthand, 
not to be rude, but that is what a sog is, more, smaller plants, grown with less time in between yields. Thats why we arent growing fewer taller plants that take longer to veg.  The mature plant is allready established, it is the stock,donor,mother plant.
as far as science goes, people used to think the world was flat, and then the earth was the center of the universe
good luck, thanks for checkin in


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 9, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> ok, what did you eat for breakfast? I will be sure to eat that too. This is comical, I have directed people from other forums to this post, and they agree that mp has a click of people in it, that like to stroke each others fragile egos, and as soon as you disagree with the borg, you go on the red bar, insults, and threats of being banned list. What a joke


 
...ok.


but I am still correct.
I was only trying to "Help" you see the error of your ways by letting you know I have tried it before and guess what...it is less efficient.

Many others have tried it too, the pioneering days of indoor are almost over. Especially how many plants per sq ft depending on the light.

You have 400's. Weak lighting in my opinion.
You have a small, cramed grow space you want to fill with plants.
How will they get co2? Water?
How do you expect to get more than a pound (if your really good) off one light?

I can assure you, I am part of NO mp click. Just ask.
I can also assure you I left you no negative rep. I care not of rep.

I DO care about folks like yourself jumping on the internet and spreading false information, this buddy I cannot ignore.

Call it jumping on the bandwagon if you will, but you are still so very wrong.

Do some more homework, get a few more grows then come in here and agrue with the.....yup I'll say it....big dog's.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> ...ok.
> 
> 
> but I am still correct.
> ...


 
Gee, 
Im doing a sog, how can it be less efficient, Ill be turning buds more often with less veg time, I think that equals more efficient. I need more plants, crammed in my weak 400 space, due to the nature of smaller plants. A 400 will work just fine, I dont have 400's as you mentioned, just one. would you prefer I use a 1000 for that space, well I dont want to.  You think its weak, I dont, oh well. The plants will get the co2 thats naturally occurring in the air, last time I looked outside, the crammed up bushes around the park didnt have co2 bottles next to them. The water, well, it comes from a RO machine up the street, I put a quarter in the machine, and the water squirts out in to my jug, I take the jug home, and then pour the water on the plants. I never said that I was going to get a pound, please show me where I said that? I dont care of rep either, and dont care if you did leave a nasty gram or whatever it is, but I do appreciate you saying that you didnt. Im glad your not part of a click, Im really proud of you for that, and no, I dont care to ask around if someone I dont even know is part of some cyber thing. Jumping on the internet and spreading false information? Where did that happen? I just asked a question, and then stated what I was doing under the guidance of others input, I guess spreading false information can go on the list now, with boot in the rear, and the others. Why am I wrong? because I want to push the limits on space? Sir, I dont think that makes me wrong at all, but if you think so, oh well, and congradulations, we all have an opinion dont we. Ahhh, I did do my homework, everything has been researched up to this point, or atleast as much as I could find and read. Just waiting for the cuttings to take so that 25 of them can go under a 400w.  I do plan on getting some more grows in the future, thanks for the advise! However, I have no plans of coming back and arguing with anyone,  I could turn 10 lbs (all thou highly unlikey) and wouldnt care anymore or less if I turned 1/4 lb.   My point is that if I do succeed, Im not the type of person to rub it in anyones face, and secondly I dont base my personal value to myself on how much grass I can grow.  At the end of the day who cares, right!  Your comment of coming back and arguing, has really defined the tone of this whole thread, in my opinion, that its just a pissing match.  I dont want to agree with someones opinion, with respect, and it turns into a one sided name calling game.  Do you see my point, you think I want to argue, when all I wanted to know was is a 8"x8" area to tight for a sog. The funny thing is, 2 members gave me the direction, I want to take, on the first page of this thread! Everything else there after has pretty much been cannon fodder with the mentality of, how did you say it, come in here and agrue with the.....yup I'll say it....big dog's.  That is a really poor statement, and only further validates my point, of get on board with the click or get punished.  However if I do as I am told then everything is copeisatic, right?  Well not to be rude, but there was a society that functioned under those same principles, it was called the third reich, and it was controlled by a group of people called the nazi's.
Before I go, let me leave you with this, just because you failed, then Im bound too also?  That is not at all a logical thought.
take care
God Bless and keep your chin up, it will get better
But if it will make you feel better, as you are clearly aggitated, would you like me to say your right? Will you be at ease then?


----------



## Tact (Jan 9, 2010)

Its early, but worst thread of the year nominee? 

The amount of emotional energy being expended here is insane, stop the nonsense, let the thread shrivel up and die already.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

Tact said:
			
		

> Its early, but worst thread of the year nominee?
> 
> The amount of emotional energy being expended here is insane, stop the nonsense, let the thread shrivel up and die already.


 
Amen, especially seeing how its been answered on the first page! However, I am sorry you feel my thread is too emotional, as there is nothing I can do, but accept the fact that people must resort to calling me silly names and execute public displays of discontent with hopes that I will be receiving shoes in my rear, and the such. However, I do believe these negative gestures will all make me a better gardener, dont you?  I appreciate you not caring for the thread, as I have developed a distain for it myself, but to say it should go away?  The only thing I can think to say is..... pull up a chair somewhere and get some green mojo.
I also want to take the time to apologize that I dont have a couple auto grows with a cfl, in my moms closet, to qualify me for Master Grower Badge, or was it big dawg status? Perhaps if I was growing some lanky, sickly plants in my bathroom, and kissing everyones backside, then my thread would be acceptable for you? 
By the way, Fear & Loathing, is like my favorite movie
thanks for stopping by, as I dont expect to hear from you again, as you dont like the thread

In the words of Hunter S. Peace, Pot, and Microdot


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I was only trying to "Help" you see the error of your ways by letting you know I have tried it before and guess what...it is less efficient.



He is correct about this devilfrog, but you do already know that. Since you just wanna do the grow for the hell of it and don't care about efficiency than just have fun and learn as much as you can with each grow.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello MP Growers.  Sorry to butt in on this thread, but I have a question.  I am prepared to grow 25 plants in a 40 x 40 SOG set-up under a 400 watt bulb.  If by chance I am wrong about lighting, all I need to do is add a few cfls and maybe rotate the plants.  (No one better try to tell me how to do an effective SOG, because I know how).

I am not asking if this is the right set-up- I am sure it is.  I have done extensive research and visited many forums to discuss this same set up.  Its a SOG and it makes many budsicles.  Everyone knows that!  So unless you are prepared to validate me, please do not respond to this post.  Regardless of your experience, if you disagree with me I will dismiss your comments as frivolous. 

I am also 100% positive that more plants produce more products.  It is an undisputable fact.  I have tested it with tomatoes and have found that 25 tomato plants in a 40 x 40 area produce more tomatoes than 4 tomato plants in the same area.  In fact, once I have made a million dollars growing lbs and lbs of mj every month under my great plan, I am going to end world hunger by teaching the farmers of the world that the thousands of years of crop production and management is wrong and that my way is the right way.  But I only have one mj plant that I will get 25 clones from- so thats why Im only doing 25.  You see I have grown one mj plant, so I am an expert.

So if you disagree with me, I implore you, DO NOT RESPOND, because I will continue to say things like- I cant imagine and Im not sure and I still cant imagine until someone tells me to go ahead with my plan to see if it will work (and I will occassionally use fancy mis-spelled words to prove my superior intellect in my efforts to belittle you and your experience).  I havent studied plant training or pruning, so any comments regarding these subjects will not be dismissed, as long as you tell me I should go ahead with my plan.

So, thank you in advance for any comments.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 9, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hello MP Growers. Sorry to butt in on this thread, but I have a question. I am prepared to grow 25 plants in a 40 x 40 SOG set-up under a 400 watt bulb. If by chance I am wrong about lighting, all I need to do is add a few cfls and maybe rotate the plants. (No one better try to tell me how to do an effective SOG, because I know how).
> 
> I am not asking if this is the right set-up- I am sure it is. I have done extensive research and visited many forums to discuss this same set up. Its a SOG and it makes many budsicles. Everyone knows that! So unless you are prepared to validate me, please do not respond to this post. Regardless of your experience, if you disagree with me I will dismiss your comments as frivolous.
> 
> ...


 
*well said.. dink.. lol but serious why post up somehting like that.. go ahead do the sog.. *
*i wouldnt go with the CFL's  but thats me .... *
*LH*


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 9, 2010)

This is funny, good reading for a Saturday morning.

you wont make any friends with your condesending attitude.

and from what we have seen from other sites no one here cares 
what they think of MP or its members, why not just go with the other sites.

I think you like to argue.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> 01-07-2010, 12:10 AM   	   #1
> is this to tight?
> 
> 
> ...







			
				devilfrog said:
			
		

> Yesterday, 08:39 PM   	   #82
> 
> thank you for your insight, we will be doing 8" diameter columnar sog grows, from here on out, and we are very very excited, to get cramming!
> 
> ...




I want some of them plants:holysheep: . Fastest budding plants look how fast they have grown in less then 2 days.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 9, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> Gee,
> Im doing a sog, how can it be less efficient, Ill be turning buds more often with less veg time, I think that equals more efficient. I need more plants, crammed in my weak 400 space, due to the nature of smaller plants. A 400 will work just fine, I dont have 400's as you mentioned, just one. would you prefer I use a 1000 for that space, well I dont want to. You think its weak, I dont, oh well. The plants will get the co2 thats naturally occurring in the air, last time I looked outside, the crammed up bushes around the park didnt have co2 bottles next to them. The water, well, it comes from a RO machine up the street, I put a quarter in the machine, and the water squirts out in to my jug, I take the jug home, and then pour the water on the plants. I never said that I was going to get a pound, please show me where I said that? I dont care of rep either, and dont care if you did leave a nasty gram or whatever it is, but I do appreciate you saying that you didnt. Im glad your not part of a click, Im really proud of you for that, and no, I dont care to ask around if someone I dont even know is part of some cyber thing. Jumping on the internet and spreading false information? Where did that happen? I just asked a question, and then stated what I was doing under the guidance of others input, I guess spreading false information can go on the list now, with boot in the rear, and the others. Why am I wrong? because I want to push the limits on space? Sir, I dont think that makes me wrong at all, but if you think so, oh well, and congradulations, we all have an opinion dont we. Ahhh, I did do my homework, everything has been researched up to this point, or atleast as much as I could find and read. Just waiting for the cuttings to take so that 25 of them can go under a 400w. I do plan on getting some more grows in the future, thanks for the advise! However, I have no plans of coming back and arguing with anyone, I could turn 10 lbs (all thou highly unlikey) and wouldnt care anymore or less if I turned 1/4 lb. My point is that if I do succeed, Im not the type of person to rub it in anyones face, and secondly I dont base my personal value to myself on how much grass I can grow. At the end of the day who cares, right! Your comment of coming back and arguing, has really defined the tone of this whole thread, in my opinion, that its just a pissing match. I dont want to agree with someones opinion, with respect, and it turns into a one sided name calling game. Do you see my point, you think I want to argue, when all I wanted to know was is a 8"x8" area to tight for a sog. The funny thing is, 2 members gave me the direction, I want to take, on the first page of this thread! Everything else there after has pretty much been cannon fodder with the mentality of, how did you say it, come in here and agrue with the.....yup I'll say it....big dog's. That is a really poor statement, and only further validates my point, of get on board with the click or get punished. However if I do as I am told then everything is copeisatic, right? Well not to be rude, but there was a society that functioned under those same principles, it was called the third reich, and it was controlled by a group of people called the nazi's.
> Before I go, let me leave you with this, just because you failed, then Im bound too also? That is not at all a logical thought.
> take care
> ...


 
*MY *point is, ad still is correct.

NOW after reading this I feel better knowing you know less than I thought.

Good luck to you buddy...your gonna need it.
If your reding complrehension skills are always this bad, I am wondering how you got this far. If this is what one would consider far.

Your plan WILL fail, meaning you will NOT get MORE.

I can almost guarantee you ger the following issues:

Stretch from lack of co2. (If you lock a few hundred people in a sealed room how long before it gets stuffy?)

Powder Mildew. Promise. Too dense of a canopy is too dense of a canopy.

Bugs. You are never going to be able to spray your nightmare if you get even ONE spider mite.

Foliar issues. How are you going to feed all those plants crammed in a small space. Seems like a lot of work. 'Specially since you have to do it every few days.

Poor light penatration. Yes, there is such thing as too dense. I know, I HAVE GROWN BEFORE.

My advice is no longer free at this point, you need to type more self doubting, misunderstood long winded internet rants for me to give you more nuggets from my head.

Enjoy your overgrown garden, don't say (we) at MP did not warn you.
There is a reason most other sites do not like mp, wanna know what that is?


There is NO room for ** on a site like this. Fact, trusted, trials, and a few hundred years of accumilated growing exp and knowledge. 

I myself posess almost a lifetime, handed down, from a family of botanists.
Go ahead, do what you feel like you gotta do.

Eventually I hope you give up. One less grower to compete with when things go legal.

Good day to you sir, have fun trying to get all the dead leaves out of your mess of a grow.
Maybe when you get a few more under your belt you may agree with what other HIGLY EPIERIENCED GROWERS are trying to tell you.

Thinking you can cram 25 tiny plants under your tiny 400 in my mind is a waste of time. Maybe you could start from the beginning again, like growing under an led in your pc case. Seems better suited for someone with your level of EXPERIENCE. Actual grows, start to finish.

You can do all the reading and reserch you like, seems to me that in your mind, things dont fit or you have a notiuon well, then that is the NEW fact and all of us actual growers know nothing.

We get folks like you all the time claiming crazyness...like roots srpouting seeds and whatnot.

Guess what?

They are ALL met with the same attitude: Dont come here making claims, false claims and not be prepared to be disagreed with.

Understand?
Can you see now?
Use your "Imagination" that seems to be failing you. Horribly.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 9, 2010)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> *MY *point is, ad still is correct.
> 
> NOW after reading this I feel better knowing you know less than I thought.
> 
> ...


 
:yeahthat: ...
*LH*


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 9, 2010)

I would also clarify that NO ONE here was insulting you, any dirogatory thing said to you came after you talked to people like they were idiots.  You came on and asked a question, when you heard the truth you got mad and lashed out at people.  My first post to this thread was nothing more than I would give to any other post, a direct answer based on experience.  It was not the answer you wanted so you replyed in a dirogatory, condescending way...and yes it was very childlike.  When you attack someone, most will defend themselves.  When i saw that this thread was going no where, and you were only looking for a co-signer to your poor idea, I gave up and went away.

MP is not some private club where we all stroke each other, there happens to be alot of great growers here that share ideas with one another, we tried to share our knowledge with you which you unfortunately disregarded...but hey it's your grow.  There happens to be alot of new growers that come here looking for help, not an argument.  But about once a month someone like you shows up asks a question, and then tells us all how wrong we are, because it didn't jive with what they wanted to hear.  MP will not let bad info go by without correcting it...for instance post something about picking fan leaves off your plant to increase light to the buds...you will see that 99% of us will tell you not to do that...because it is not the right thing to do.  That doesn't make us a click, that means that 99% of us know that this is true...from experience.  

What you have here is a bunch of growers telling you we have tried what you want to do, and it doesn't work as well as doing fewer plants.  We obviousely can tell you several times and you still are going to cram the plants in a small area, because we are a bunch of idiots...and we know nothing...you who have grown 1 plant know better than me who has grown for 20+ yrs, or effen who has grown for a lifetime, or BBfan, or The Hemp Goddess...this is why when you get defensive, after not hearing what you want, you threw a fit.  So whatever kiddo...go play in your other forums, you obviousely have 0, none, nadda, experience to offer to this site.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hello MP Growers. Sorry to butt in on this thread, but I have a question. I am prepared to grow 25 plants in a 40&#8221; x 40&#8221; SOG set-up under a 400 watt bulb. If by chance I am wrong about lighting, all I need to do is add a few cfl&#8217;s and maybe rotate the plants. (No one better try to tell me how to do an effective SOG, because I know how).
> 
> I am not asking if this is the right set-up- I am sure it is. I have done extensive research and visited many forums to discuss this same set up. It&#8217;s a SOG and it makes many budsicles. Everyone knows that! So unless you are prepared to validate me, please do not respond to this post. Regardless of your experience, if you disagree with me I will dismiss your comments as frivolous.
> 
> ...


 
I cant imagine why now you have resorted to a weak attempt at twisting what I said, and trying to falsly plagerize. I guess that false plagerizing can go on the list with take your meds and the such. Here folks, we clearly can identify with another person who is so upset that cant leave good enough alone, if you no like, bb fan, than I would invite you to not click on this thread. Hmmmm? yes, yes

I am looking forward to cramming those plants, and guess what, we have decided to lay everything down on just the hps, and no side lighting, so your wrong there! lol thats funny thou, good attempt, BRAVO!

I do believe its the right set up, and if I fail, is that ok with you? Or is it driving you so mad, that you had to take the time to actually type out and respond with the above condensending post? hmmmm? Besides whats it to you? are you out anything at the attempt?

Your anger has brought you to the point of clearavoyance so that you know what I have and havent researched?  Wow thats good stuff, looked at pruning last night, sorry it wasn't mj indicitive, but I thought it was informative anyways, while you are having visions, how many of my cuttings are going to take.

Misspelling words, I guess you want to insult me for lack of education and throw up the fact that Im not a grammar teacher.  Well, gee, we will add intelligence attacks to the list of your a 4yr old and the such.

Your tomato plant statement was the best, as we only have one plant, it was purchased, to practice cloning, oh and by the way (once again) please show me where in this thread, that I can be quoted for saying I was going to grow lbs and lbs? It seems along with frail egos in this cyber world, a persons value is equal for how much grass one can produce! As clearly evident in your writings. yes,yes

As far as dismissing your opinion, that is a right that is still protected where I live, dont know how long, but still protected. The best thing about opinions is that most doughnuts have a hole in them, but that doesnt mean Im gonna run out to every grocery store in town and eat them!

In summary, and to repeat myself, as you feel you need to come in the thread and continually badger me, if it rubs you the wrong way, then dont click on it!!!

Take care God Bless
For you too, would you feel better If I tell your right, then can you be at ease?
Dont expect to hear from you again, so good luck out there, insulting the next newbie
oh, I cant imagine also


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *well said.. dink.. lol but serious why post up somehting like that.. go ahead do the sog.. *
> *i wouldnt go with the CFL's but thats me .... *
> *LH*


 
Did you get one way or round trip tickets for the bandwagon, another point well proven


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> This is funny, good reading for a Saturday morning.
> 
> you wont make any friends with your condesending attitude.
> 
> ...


 
friends?  what a joke, who needs friends like that, do what I say, or get thrown under the bus, no thanks!
attitude, I guess I havent been flammed at all? right?  Yes, I have gone with another site, where members have told me that they have left this one, due to a vast amount of hobbyist insulting new players.....  go figure.   I dont like to argue, I just like to defend myself from the likes of the insults that have been thrown my way.. It seems know, one has an attitude if they dont accept your opinion, wow!
Thanks for stopping by


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 9, 2010)

All are welcome here.

All.

But all it takes is to sit and watch, learn the banter, see the interaction, understand that people who come saying 'I am' will always fall at the first hurdle.

You chose to join with a name devilfrog, you as I know what it means.

I need to correct your spelling, it is spelt Clique not click.

Clique here is not at you understand it, Clique here is a consummate, the ability to enhance and help others to a goal of higher than expected.

All it will take is for you to swallow that thing you call pride and to realise others do actually know a great deal more than you.

Pride does have its place and we all have the line we do not let pride fail us, but pride is also a failing when we let it build a wall we refuse to climb over to see knowledge.

Maybe its a failing in all humanity, we let pride get in the way of opening our eyes, a true insight.

You continually say 'we' we plan this, we plan that, we decided to do bla, we are we.

When you grow up you will realise it is 'I' am planning on so and so, 'I' think this or that.

You have someone behind you prodding you, they stay silent and you face the music, are you going to always be a 'we' or stand tall as a Man and learn to swallow your pride and learn from knowledge?

The choice is yours.

I was you once, Im just trying to save you the trouble of taking my route.

All it takes is for you to stop acting like a child and to say you started off on the wrong foot.

They say coins have 2 sides, open your eyes, they have 4.

You will be welcomed and helped if and only if you get off your high horse.

eace:


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> *MY *point is, ad still is correct.
> 
> NOW after reading this I feel better knowing you know less than I thought.
> 
> ...


 
wow!! your back, you got that, got to get the last word in syndrome dont you? Your not going rest until I say your right, or you wouldnt of come back!  I never said that I knew alot, did I? However it makes you feel better insulting me, go for it.
My "reding complrehension skills" as you put it, is that another insult for the list?  I think it is.

If my plan fails, did it hurt you? what are you out? Does it bother you that much, that you have to badger me?  By the way I dont think it will fail at all, but thanks for the encouragement.

Stretch from lack of co2?  The internet is full of pictures with people doing sog, and guess what..... no co2!  But just to make you happy, we will go get co2.  Say where does the national forest system get their co2?  Maybe I can get it wholesale 

Canopy not to dense, and as suggested in this very thread by another, I will have a fan ontop and below canopy.  But I guess that goes with dismissing others input.

I will use a water can to water all of those plants, and everyday if needed.  Thanks for the worried thought thou.  As the light penetration will be just fine!

Your advice free?  Gee I didnt know it costs on this site, and not to mention, you didnt have to type a thing did you?  

First Im self doubting, and then Im going to do it, no matter what?  So which is it?  You have conflicting statements there

I will enjoy my overgrown garden! thanks for the comment

I dont really care what others think of mp, as Im not married to it, I just pointed out why people leave, as Im sure there are people  leaving and joinin the vast number of mj sites everyday.  

I appreciate the vast experience you have acquired, thru your family or whatever it was you said that was handed down to you.

 I dont plan on quitting and I dont grow for a living nor do I plan on it. So when it goes legal, your comment of one less person to compete with, can be dismissed as you dont have to worry about it.  I have a job, and a source of income, gardening is a hobby.  I never thought growing pot would cover my mortgage, but Im sure it does for alot of people.  Not for me, but thanks.

Again, I dont recall making any claims, to anything, just what I am going to do, so how is that false?

Theres no room on a site like this for..... what???? Being badgered?  If you dont like what Im doing, then dont watch!  
I dont mind being disagreed with, infact I appreciate it!

I cant imagine
God Bless
Looking forward to your next response, but will it make feel better if I just tell you that your right?  Why dont you quit validating everything Im saying, and just stew in the fact that you think Im gonna fail!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 9, 2010)

well said Hippy...I hope that my copliment does not come across as stroking you, or being a part of a clique...but I feel like I am able to copliment a person that I don't even know when they speak from wisdom.  Thank you.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I would also clarify that NO ONE here was insulting you, any dirogatory thing said to you came after you talked to people like they were idiots. You came on and asked a question, when you heard the truth you got mad and lashed out at people. My first post to this thread was nothing more than I would give to any other post, a direct answer based on experience. It was not the answer you wanted so you replyed in a dirogatory, condescending way...and yes it was very childlike. When you attack someone, most will defend themselves. When i saw that this thread was going no where, and you were only looking for a co-signer to your poor idea, I gave up and went away.
> 
> 
> MP is not some private club where we all stroke each other, there happens to be alot of great growers here that share ideas with one another, we tried to share our knowledge with you which you unfortunately disregarded...but hey it's your grow. There happens to be alot of new growers that come here looking for help, not an argument. But about once a month someone like you shows up asks a question, and then tells us all how wrong we are, because it didn't jive with what they wanted to hear. MP will not let bad info go by without correcting it...for instance post something about picking fan leaves off your plant to increase light to the buds...you will see that 99% of us will tell you not to do that...because it is not the right thing to do. That doesn't make us a click, that means that 99% of us know that this is true...from experience.
> ...


 
 Oh really! Wow I guess coming off and telling me to take meds and that Im a 12 year old is not insulting, dont try to backpeddle now.  I guess saying I cant imagine is lashing out at people?  Friend do whatever it is to set your mind at ease.   Please show me where I attacked you first!  I will then only be to glad to apologize!  If you attack someone, they defend themselves, yes kind of what Im doing, but thanks for the lesson.  Your statement of gave up and went away??   Why are you back??  Are you to suffering from, got to get the last word in syndrome, also?

 I also feel mp is not a private stroking club either, however I also feel it happens!  Yes shared your knowledge, and when I doubted I got attacked.  You keep saying that Im not listening to the members advise, when I am taking the advise of 3 different people in this thread!  So your point is wrong, I am sorry.

Kiddo, theres another one for the list, yes I do have nadda experience, so what,  but I am hoping for one day to achieve the coveted Master Grower Badge.

Hey by the way for like the 4th time, who were you with in 93?


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> well said Hippy...I hope that my copliment does not come across as stroking you, or being a part of a clique...but I feel like I am able to copliment a person that I don't even know when they speak from wisdom. Thank you.


 
Hey you forgot to pull up a chair, and give green mojo, stroky stroky


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> All are welcome here.
> 
> All.
> 
> ...


 

All are welcome here? ALL? really? wasnt it you that told me to take a boot in the arse?
What does devilfrog mean?  Tell me, I got to hear this one!
Click clack clique clickity clak
tomato tomatoe who cares, but thanks, I will go get a dictionary
Swallow my pride, sure I will, right after I swallow some green mojo
Im on High horse?  no my horse is at my buddies acreage, and he better not be high!
Thanks for your moving words of wisdom, I will mediatate on them
God Bless you


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

:afroweed:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 9, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> I cant imagine why people are irritated with me, if they no likey, then no comma in my thread! very simple, see how that works! Actually I think 1 gal bags will take less water than a 5 gal bucket, and maybe even less time? hmmmmmm? but regardless I will be sure to get permission from my mommy to be late for class, since its gonna take all of 5 extra minutes! I dont know about you, but for me, dumping water on a plant does not take that long. I dont think you have to be an ACE to grow, I had no knowledge, and was able to grow a pretty healthy donor plant with no problem! Once the cuttings take they will go in their new homes and veg for 3 weeks, to be flowered for 8, so if I get 25 plants under the 400w and they make 16 grams each, thats mets your criteria of 1 g per watt! and guess what friend, I aint no's "ACE"! So would you like to talk down to me some more? AS far as workload is concerned, who said anyone is moving 20 bags? Can you show me where that appears?? As far as reading goes, heres my original question, (once again) it was.... is a 8"x8" to tight when starting with 3 to 5 inch cuttings, vegging 3 weeks and flowering 8. But if you would of done some reading you would have seen that I searched, were I searched and what I came up with! Thats why I got on the subject of plant finishing diameters, because I couldnt find it, so thats why I asked the forum! But hey your right, maybe I should read more, like more threads like yours, that are negative and irritate me! hey thanks for stopping by! GOD bless


 

I don't know why I'm replying to this again, but since you asked me to show you I will.  This is where you attacked me.  I had not said anything derogatory or condescending to you until after you posted this.  I and others here were only trying to help you...you got your panties all up in a bunch and started talking crap to everyone here.

I know how it feels to feel like you are being ganged up on, and wanting to defend yourself, but you are only bringing it on yourself.  We don't make a habit of beating up on people here.  When someone such as yourself comes here slinging crap, insulting people and trying to make it look like it is everyone elses fault, it is rediculous.  Everyone here knows who the culprit is.  So if you continue to feel the need to keep typing defensive comments to every post then by all means please continue.  But know this, with each post you make, you make yourself look more guilty and foolish for trying to defend such a sensless subject.

This will be my last response to you, so please direct your next feeble attempt at securing your ego to one of the other posters, as I will not be responding again.  Have a nice day.


And oh yeah by the way, I won't discuss personal details of my life with you so that you can use it in your aresenal  of attacks I was there in dishitcity...that is all you need to know about my personal life, and the reason I did not reply to your question the other 3 times, so don't bother asking again


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

nobody seemed to notice afrozilla stopped by to say hello and was sporting one hell of a hoober.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 9, 2010)

You have such anger eating you, MJ is not going to help.

I honestly pity you.

I will not be the only person seeing as I do, all forums you are on will see the same.

I feel sad that I look down and see you there, I offered a hand up, willing to pull you into reality, as all others posting here did, but you refused.

I will offer no more.

This will be my last reply to you, because you really do have a problem.

devilfrog

Its name, Beelzebufo ampinga, came from Beelzebub, a name derived via Latin and Greek from the Hebrew meaning literally 'god of the insects'

Google it

eace:


----------



## Tact (Jan 9, 2010)

_Ask your doctor if *Abilify* can help._

hXXp://www.abilify.com/

Green mojo for you Devilfrog.


----------



## warfish (Jan 9, 2010)

And here I thought the definition of Devilfrog was Troll.  Learn something new every day.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I don't know why I'm replying to this again, but since you asked me to show you I will. This is where you attacked me. I had not said anything derogatory or condescending to you until after you posted this. I and others here were only trying to help you...you got your panties all up in a bunch and started talking crap to everyone here.\
> 
> I know how it feels to feel like you are being ganged up on, and wanting to defend yourself, but you are only bringing it on yourself. We don't make a habit of beating up on people here. When someone such as yourself comes here slinging crap, insulting people and trying to make it look like it is everyone elses fault, it is rediculous. Everyone here knows who the culprit is. So if you continue to feel the need to keep typing defensive comments to every post then by all means please continue. But know this, with each post you make, you make yourself look more guilty and foolish for trying to defend such a sensless subject.
> 
> ...


 
Whats the big deal, I just was curious what unit you were with? Most vets would share that no problem, but if you dont want too, ok.  It just looks kinda fishy, and only further validates your character in my mind. But oh well, its ok to talk about growing pot which is against federal law, but dont ask who you served with...... weak very weak.

NO! You cant validate what I asked you, which was show me, where I so called attacked you. Repost it word for word, as then I will only be to happy to apolgize! see you cant do it, because it wasnt done!  Your generalization of panties in a bunch doesnt work for me, as you are only generalizing and cannot back your claim with my own words.  Sorry try again.

Oh I will continue to defend myself,  and thanks for encouraging me to do so, as I dont think it makes me look more foolish, I think it makes the bandwagon more angry, especially when your using words like "we". funny how that works isnt it.  My ego is intact,  I didnt go into anyone elses thread and attack them, if anyones ego is hurt, its the person who keeps saying they are going away, and come right back.

BYE BYE
Dont you hate people who said they served, when they didnt


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

eace:


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> And here I thought the definition of Devilfrog was Troll. Learn something new every day.


 
devilfrog, I thought it was a funny spin on devildog. I only apologize for that, as next time, I will be sure to check with you, when picking a user name.  I guess Im a troll now, add that to the list.  WOW! ask a question, defend yourself from attack, and your a troll?  This site is making me feel all warm and fuzzy.

Sticks and stones.....
but hey I love you
God Bless


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

Tact said:
			
		

> _Ask your doctor if *Abilify* can help._
> 
> hXXp://www.abilify.com/
> 
> Green mojo for you Devilfrog.


 
No I will ask my doctor for stomach medicine, it hurts from laughing so much.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You have such anger eating you, MJ is not going to help.
> 
> I honestly pity you.
> 
> ...


 
Hey thanks for the pity!
Not angry at all, my stomach hurts from laughing at your posts.
Google this.... devil dog, thats what I was spinning, but I guess I can add God of the insects to the list now.  By the way who did you say was angry?  I think it could be the one giving language lessons.
Your hand pulling gesture, was that in the form of a boot in my arse. ouch
 Im sorry your not coming back, will miss you, god bless!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 9, 2010)

eace:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 9, 2010)

This thread needs to go. 
You asked, and recieved input. 
Not the kind you were expecting?
Well....thats what happens when you are wrong.

...and by the way, national forests are NOT grown indoors.


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> This thread needs to go.
> You asked, and recieved input.
> Not the kind you were expecting?
> Well....thats what happens when you are wrong.
> ...


 

why does it need to go?  because Im not agreeing with you?  Wow there goes some great thought.  I asked , I received input, some I agreed with, and some I couldnt imagine.  Im wrong, oh well, thats your opinion, and I beg to differ, thats the beauty of an open forum!  Except here when you have a difference of opinion, your told that your the lord of the insects.  As Im sure there are all kinds of readers, just as you, that disagree, but just havent been in this thread repeatly stating the same thing over and over.  They are quietly saying what a tool, he is gonna fail.  Besides why do you keep coming back anyways, your point has been well conveyed, I got it the first time.  But please understand my point I disagree, and thats that, there is nothing you can do to change my mind.  However, I do appreciate your voice of reason. Take care, and green mojo for ya!!

National forests arent grown indoors, ok got it! I will put that one in my notebook, because I wasnt sure about that one.  Just to make you happy, we ordered some co2 from the gas plant. ok, happy now
Take care buddy, it will get better for you

Look below, no co2, and 8 inch centers!  Wow you can do magic if your heart desires, you know darn well how to cast your spell, you can do magic! magic no co2!


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 9, 2010)

because its a completly off topic spam thread now


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 9, 2010)

How exaclty do you plan on delivering the co2 to the plants?

...waiting...


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> How exaclty do you plan on delivering the co2 to the plants?
> 
> ...waiting...


 
well, thats easy, we bought some from the co2 strore, I told you allready, plus I believe Gods supply, will be the best!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

:afroweed: :batman: :grinch:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 9, 2010)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0PamtXZO70

eace:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 9, 2010)

devilfrog said:
			
		

> well, thats easy, we bought some from the co2 strore, I told you allready, plus I believe Gods supply, will be the best!


 
Did theyt put it in a bag for you?
What is a co2 store?

Did they sell you a metering system too?
Do you know the proper ppm's?
When to give them?

Have you grown with co2 before?

Nice pics...I am waiting for pics of YOUR room and crop. Anybody can copy and paste.

That room has 2 lights, in cool tubes and they dont look like 400's to me, plus those plants are so small its not ev en worth the power bill.

You want to grow that many under 1 light. 
Nice pic though......


What kind of co2 SYSTEM are you using?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 9, 2010)

:holysheep:​


----------



## Tact (Jan 9, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> :holysheep:​



LMFAO

Bi-Polar kermit *RAAAA**AAAAGE*!!!!111!!1!1


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0PamtXZO70
> 
> eace:



:afroweed::guitar::headbang::joint::aok:


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 9, 2010)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Did theyt put it in a bag for you?
> What is a co2 store?
> 
> Did they sell you a metering system too?
> ...


 
Such emotion from you, the point of the picture was to show you a canopy with no supplemental co2, and quit frankly I would be more than happy with plants like that, as I have told you I am not a commercial pot grower. There is not a dang thing wrong with those, besides I havent achieved my master grower certification badge yet, so I dont care!
 I am using cap controller/montior, that has the photoeye, so it only arms when the light is on, I run 1500 ppm as suggested. The regulator is also from cap, and the tank I got for free.  Im surprised one of your friends has told you that your being realed in, and to stop.  The original question was based on how plants per sq inch, finishing diameter, yet I find myself, talking to you about co2
You havent seen the big picture yet, so I will look forward to your next post.
God bless


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

That is one pi$$ed off Kermit man; miss piggy better watch her a$$ tonight!!


----------



## gmo (Jan 9, 2010)

You should read the rules.  Live links aren't allowed.

You asked a question, now I'm gonna ask one.  Why are you still keeping this going and asking the same question you have been since the opening post?  You received plenty of answers to your question.  You obviously have your mind set on doing it your way, so go for it.  Just don't be surprised when you have to take your foot out of your mouth.

These people really do know what they are talking about, so if you want their advice I wouldn't be talking to them like you are.

*I cannot imagine* this thread going on much longer.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 9, 2010)

soo...

You are basing opinions off an image you pulled off the internet....
You know a little about growing...

I believe, based on my time spent growing, in the area I do, knowing the folks I do, you are in over your head soldier. 

...and from one vet to another, your grow will be fubar before you know it. 
Trust me...I have been there. It's ok to make mistakes.

It is not ok however to dance around direct points and pass off years of growing knowledge with simple internet bater. 

I am done here, corrected what I needed to, applied the logic where uit was needed...maybe missed a few.

I give this thread a short while before it gets deleted.

Perhaps you could get strarted on a grow journal, we are all really waiting on that one.

Good luck to you buddy, you WILL need it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2010)

This thread has run its course.  I am closing it.


----------

